#  Chat Ecke >   Herzlichen Glückwunsch Monsti >

## Stiefelchen

Hallo Monsti, 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag!!! 
ich wünsche dir das allerbeste was man einem lieben menschen nur wünschen kann.
möge dein neues lebensjahr mit viellllllll mehr gesundheit augestattet sein, möge es dir glück, zufriedenheit und schmerzfreiheit bescheren!! 
nun wünsche ich dir noch ein paar friedvolle feiertage und alles gute für das kommende jahr 2007 möge es dir nur gutes bringen!!!  
alles gute 
wünscht
elke-stiefelchen

----------


## mämchen

Ha, es reicht gerade noch: 
Liebe Angie, ich wußte nicht, dass du auch heute Geburtstag hast! 
Meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche und gesundheitlich ein viel besseres Lebensjahr als das vergangene, lass dich nicht unterkriegen! 
Herzliche Grüße      :Smiley:   
Ute 
Ach ja: puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust! :Zwinker:

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Angie,
Geburtstag hast du - da gratuliere ich doch gerne!! Alles Gute für dich und gaaaanz víel Gesundheit.
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo liebe Angie! 
Verspätet, aber von ganzem Herzen alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag und gaaaaaanz viel Gesundheit für das neue Lebensjahr!     
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Huhu Ihr Lieben,  herzlichen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche!  :f_05blow_kiss:    Und Euch wünsche ich jetzt noch ein schönes Restweihnachtsfest!  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Claus

Hallo Angie, 
alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag :congratulations_2b_cut:  und noch ein schönes Restweihnachten! :Winter09:   
Viele Grüße
Claus

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie! 
Auch von mir: ALLES ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG nachträglich!
Ich hoffe, dein neues Lebensjahr wird gesundheitlich viiiiiiiiiiel erfogreicher wie das letzte und dass du schön gefeiert hast!? 
Liebe Grüße aus dem seit heute verschneiten Berlin,
Julia

----------

